# Anyone still got there old games consoles?



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Ive still got my old PS1 hidden away somewhere but im thinking about buying a SNES again to play some Street fighter and Super Mario for old times sake.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The only classic console I don't have is my SNES. What happened to that is beyond me. Our controllers broke, so I couldn't play it. But I do have the rest of them. I have an N64, PS2, gamecube, GBA SP, PS3, and a Wii, and I don't plan on ever getting rid of these things. I used to get so caught up in selling all of my old things to buy new things that I completely forgot that the older things hold such amazing memories. That's what I realized after I sold a lot of my N64 collection to get a PS2, then most of the rest of it to buy a mediocre online game that is officially useless now because the network has been shut down. 

That's why I will never ever sell my games or hardware again, even if I end up with 1000 of them!

I forgot to add that I love my Wii because I can get so many of the classic games I missed so much. Either that or emulate them, but it feels more satisfying to pay for them legit.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

I just emulate anything more than 1.5gens old.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't. Sold the playstation and N64 for the incoming xbox. Gave away the xbox aswell as a gamecube to relatives overseas. Also gave them a couple gameboys, pockets, colours and GBA's.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a Nintendo 64, Game Boy Advance, Atari 7800, GameCube, PS2(I sold my PS1 to buy this because PS2's plays PS1 games), GameCube,DS.

I also have a Wii. I'm not sure if that counts or not because the Wii U is coming out later this year


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

SNES, NES, Sega Genesis (don't think I ever used), Original GameBoy, N64, and Gamecube.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Still have my SNES and it still works as far as know.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

NES, Sega Genesis, PS1.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

I've got two snes's, an n64, and a ps2, my brother still has the sega saturn and 3do that our dad bought us back in the mid 90's..i did have a virtual boy too but I let an ex g/f's little brother borrow it and forgot all about it when we split yrs ago.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Nes, n64, gameboy color.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Yup. They all work well too, although the NES gives me trouble sometimes. Weird how the Atari 2600 works without fail, but the NES runs like Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

NES, SNES, Genesis, PS1. Used to have a PS2, N64, Virtual Boy, and Dreamcast... I really regret selling those :/


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a PS1, PS2, NES.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

My Sega Master System II (with Alex Kidd in Miracle World built in) is still at my parent's house.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

nes, super nintendo, and old school gameboy. and who knows what else. theyre all at my mom's house though.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, the first consoles I ever had were an original PlayStation and a GameBoy Colour. The Gameboy (and the Advance) don't work anymore, but the PSX is still going strong. I still get it out from time to time when my old PS2 won't read a disc; I was playing Ape Escape (greatest platformer ever ) on the PSX the other week. For anything before PSX (and most PSX games too), it's just easier to emulate it on my laptop or my phone.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

yah ive got everything old...games and all. lmfao!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've got a Nintendo 64 and a 3do. I did have a Sega Genesis but I don't know what happened to it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

SNES, PS1/2, Nintendo DS, and my old brick Gameboy. I regrettably sold my N64 for about 50 bucks in 2005.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I still have my mega drive.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nope, sold em a while ago.

I wish I still had my old Original Nintendo and Super Nintendo.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I have my old N64, Gamecube and Xbox lying around, I'v also found old sega genesis controllers so that's probably around somewhere in a box as well. Although my mother probably stole that along with the NES years ago.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

I still have my SNES, N64, Gamecube, PS1, PS2, Game Boy Pocket, Game Boy Color, Game Boy Advance.

Most of them are stored away in a box, but sometimes I'll pull out the SNES or N64 to play something. Not very often though.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

NES, SNES, Genesis, 3D0, PS1, PS2, PS3, Gamecube, Dreamcast, N64, Wii, Xbox

I think thats all of them, I bust them out every so often


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

gamecube


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

brownzerg said:


> 3D0


The most underrated system _ever_, in my opinion.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Bit pricey but some good titles


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have an old PS2 from 2001 in my closet literally collecting dust, I don't even know if it works.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I still have my NES but I haven't played it for a long time. The zapper gun won't work with my plasma TV though so that kinda sucks. I bought a pile of used games from the pawn shop and ebay a few years back, some of them rare titles. I wish I still had my Atari 2600, I sold it when I was about 14 so I could get the NES.


----------



## JRobert (Aug 21, 2012)

Showing my age here. I've still got an Atari 800 (1983) with an Indus floppy disc drive. Got lots of good games on disc and many cartridges. Have various sets of joysticks that all stick work too.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I've still got both my n64 and ps1 if that counts.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

JRobert said:


> Showing my age here. I've still got an Atari 800 (1983) with an Indus floppy disc drive. Got lots of good games on disc and many cartridges. Have various sets of joysticks that all stick work too.


That is awesomely, amazingly cool.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Still got my SNES, Mega Drive, PS1, PS2, N64, Game Gear, Game Boy, Game Boy Color, Game Boy Pocket, Game Boy Advance.

I don't have my Game Cube anymore because it died.


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

I still have my 64 with Super mario not sure what happened to my other games..

No idea where my snes is at though.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pokémon Nintendo 64, Pokémon Gameboy Colour, Gameboy Pocket, Gameboy Advance SP, Playstation 1 (x2), Playstation 2, and GameCube. 

I'd like to buy some of the older consoles though.

I also have newer ones like the DS, 3DS, PSP, Wii, and Xbox 360.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

If a first-generation PS2 and XBOX counts as "old", then yes.

I want to get some of the older consoles like an NES or SNES.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I wish I did.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh yes. My ps1... I grew up with it. I just cant let it go! :')


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I've got NES, SNES, N64, Gamecube, PS2. My 5 year old loves playing them from time to time.  The Wii is still new to us since I finally bought a used one last year for Christmas, lol... She has a 3DS as well. 

I also love going to Goodwill for classic game hunting.


----------



## Adversary (Mar 20, 2012)

I still have my SNES with a couple of games.

I sold all my other old consoles, which I kind of regret now.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I still play my Mega Drive (Genesis) all the time and do speed runs of all the old Sonic games.


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

erasercrumbs said:


> The most underrated system _ever_, in my opinion.


:boogie:clap


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I found the NES, Genesis while cleaning house over the summer. Its better to just use emulators using game pads of course


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

GOT MY NINTENDO 64. It's all I need. I also have a PS2 but compared to nintendo, no man, you can't beat the legend of zelda enough times to actually get bored of it B]


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

^^^ Nintendo 64 FTW!  Legend of Zelda FTW! My brother trashed the PS2 @#$%!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

burrito said:


> :boogie:clap


Not to mention my favorite game ever, Star Control II. So far, it's the only video game with a lore so rich that I would actually consider reading fan fiction about.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I still got my PS1 but the 2nd version, a very old Nintendo mickey mouse special edition (Game&Watch), from 80s, happily they are still working. 

I also have the first PSP and a Nintendo Advance SP.


----------



## nikolez (Sep 25, 2012)

n64, sega genesis, atari


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

Do I have my old consoles he asks...










Just kidding, that's not mine. There's tons of insane game collections on the web if you look for it.

I sold my old consoles and games on eBay and kinda regret it from time to time. But I bought a used Wii, and the previous owner had uploaded emus for Nes, SNES, and Genesis. Plus I can download lots of PS1, Dreamcast, and PS2 games on my PS3.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Not the ones I had back in the day, but I found these through the local craigslist and bought games through ebay. NES, SNES(with a weird purple screen), and Sega Genesis. Super Mario 3, Super Mario World, Sonic 1 and 2, Mario Kart, NBA Jam, and Mortal Kombat are all I play...but I really want an Atari to play Barnstorming, Digdug, and Space Invaders...oh yeah, and Pitfall.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Ive got my nes, snes, n64, xbox, gamecube, etc. And all my old gameboy stuff.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Dreamcast.

I think I have the Sega Megadrive hidden somewhere


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Duke of Prunes said:


> I still play my Mega Drive (Genesis) all the time and do speed runs of all the old Sonic games.


I am glad that I'm not the only one  good old 16-bit

Which sonic cartridges do you have?


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

I still have my Sega Genesis and Nintendo 64 and they're still in good use. Sonic 1 and 2 on Genesis is all I still have, and both Pokemon Stadiums on the 64.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

silicone93 said:


> I am glad that I'm not the only one  good old 16-bit
> 
> Which sonic cartridges do you have?


Sonic 1/2/3 and S&K, and also Sonic CD (but the CD drive for it doesn't work any more).


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

I also have the older LoZ games on the 64. Had a Gamecube but it wore down so now I rely on my Wii for those games. Currently re-obsessed with Star Fox Adventures.


----------



## lilnostalgiclove (Oct 4, 2012)

I have like, everything.... :|


----------



## lilnostalgiclove (Oct 4, 2012)

Well gee, it'd help if I knew how to post pictures huh.


----------



## lilnostalgiclove (Oct 4, 2012)

Well gee, it'd help if I knew how to post pictures huh. >.>


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

lilnostalgiclove said:


> Well gee, it'd help if I knew how to post pictures huh. >.>


What a fun room! Noticing your avatar, it's not terribly surprising to see a Babysitting Mama doll amidst the goodness.


----------



## lilnostalgiclove (Oct 4, 2012)

erasercrumbs said:


> What a fun room! Noticing your avatar, it's not terribly surprising to see a Babysitting Mama doll amidst the goodness.


Thanks! Right now we're starting to sell off the collection, and it's sad to see it go haha. 
And surprisingly I haven't played Babysitting Mama yet! xD


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

we still have our N64, but my brother sold our super nintendo and over 20 games like 10 years ago for 50 bucks.... we were all disappoint needless to say...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I forgot that I bought a 3DS recently, the small version, yellow tinted screen and all. I may get an XL in the future if it goes on sale, but I'll still keep my regular 3DS. I'm also going to get a DSi and DSi XL, which I know is a waste of money to buy both, but it's always nice to collect game hardware


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

I haven't seen anyone mention the ColecoVision system from the early 80s (I'm showing my age here, heh). I think I still have it around somewhere. I used to play Buck Rogers and QBert on that all the time. I still have the original NES and Super NES as well.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't have my PS1 anymore but I am seriously considering buying one someday. I much prefer the gameplay in PS1 games, I don't care if the graphics aren't as good as more modern consoles. Pluss there's good old nostaligia <3 I loved my PS1 so much as a kid.


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

I've recently started playing the Rockman 3 Endless rom hack. Its like the endless attack mode on Megaman 9 but with RM3.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

I still have my N64 and I, occasionally, go back to Perfect Dark and try to unlock all of those cheats that I never managed to do at the time.

Oh, and of course the Intellivision


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I love to play my old gameboy


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

We gave away our NES and SNES to a friend. Still have the Gameboy Color, Dreamcast, N64, PS2, GameCube & Wii.


----------



## Braaainns (May 17, 2012)

I still have my original Xbox, PS2, Mega Drive and Gamecube. I sold my PS1 in school and now I regret it  at least I can play the old games on PS2 though


----------



## Monnet (Sep 17, 2010)

I still have my Super Nintendo and N64. I love the games of that era but they look terrible on a 50" plasma


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Everything before the PS2 can be emulated.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Lost em all. And I've had plenty. I'm mainly a PC gamer now, but I did purchase a Wii a little while back because it was a great deal. I unlocked it and have a bunch of games and a media app. Never really play it, but it makes for a fantastic media center.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I've still got the SNES, 64, PS1, PS2, Xbox and a couple of Gameboys and original DS's. I wish we had've kept our NES though.

We've also got three PS3's, 2 Xbox 360s and I have 3DS XL which I just traded my PS Vita for.


----------



## Scotty Do (Apr 8, 2007)

My SNES and PS2 are in my brother's old room at my parents' house. He moved out about 5 years ago so they've just been sitting there. I recently decided that I'm going to go over there and pick them up soon, but since i already have a PS3, 360, and Wii hooked up to my TV I won't be able to have them all set up at the same time. I know I have about 20 SNES games, but I got rid of my PS2 games a while ago (I do know I still have Mega Man Collection and Mega Man X Collection)


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Grew up playing my dads old Intellivision II and my NES. Heck, it was only those until I got my ps2 in 2001. 

Intellivision was ruined when our basement flooded. NES has been collecting dust lately.


----------



## Guldove (Oct 17, 2012)

I still have my N64, but I think I remember all the games I have by heart.


----------



## deletedaccount12345 (Oct 18, 2012)

My NES is at my grandparents right now, but I think I'm going to steal it back. Hopefully it still works. I still have (and play) my Gameboy Colour, and Gameboy Advance, N64, PS1/2, and Gamecube. Of course there are emulators, but there is nothing like playing the actual system.


----------

